# SVV1 vs IPO



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I heard the Eastern Euro titles are a bit more demanding than IPO (I forget the new acronym for it, but it isn't January yet anyway)..I take everything with a grain of salt though these days.

My question is if a dog has an SVV1 title do they still have to do the BH to continue in IPO?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Bump! Anyone know? If not I will just wait until my club gets back from Sieger to ask. Can't find anything conclusive online.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

IGP is the new name (P is at the end now is how I remember it)

IGP/Seiger orgs don't recognize the ZVV/SVV title, same way AKC doesn't recognize IPO1

I'm fairly certain you would have to get a BH first, it's also my understanding they don't teach the dogs unwavering focus during the heeling in ZVV/SVV. So that would be something you'd have to prove they know.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you. Oh good so it is just probably the focused heel to teach, to a 7 year old dog lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would agree, you do a BH first(for the scorebook) and if new to the organization, the written test would be part of that.

ZZV is about the dog more than the training, so a ZZV1 would not really include precision for points like the IPO(IPG) now expects.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Thank you. Oh good so it is just probably the focused heel to teach, to a 7 year old dog lol


Yeah, easy peasy :grin2:

You probably already know this, but on the off chance you don't. My trainer taught me to use string cheese to train my pups in the Foos, tear it into 4-6 strips and continuously feed them to keep their head up. I taper off as they get older till, fade the lure and all that jazz. But I've started both my pups at 9 weeks learning Foos that way.

If your new dog has good food drive, that'd probably work like a charm.

Lookin forward to seeing pics of him, I love the Czech lines!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

She has puppy drive lol She is retiring as a mamma and going to be my BF's loved companion. She has been known to try and steal others pups. She was one of those dogs that just loved her puppies.

Anyway, she is a lovely girl LOVES bitework and tracking but reputed to be a bit bored during obedience. We will have to find what makes her light up for that.

She is also going to hopefully make my BF feel like he belongs at Club which I drag him to every other Saturday. I pretty much gave him my little pit mix Ruger. Ruger's fear issues are improved to the point where he can go out and about without feeling like death is around every corner. He is actually starting to bark at people rather than cower..which is not great either. It's a work in progress. He does MUCH better with my BF than he does with me. I am the first to admit I am not as patient with his type of issues as I am with other types. 

We separated him and Valor initially because they were 5 and 9 months when I got Valor and they were actually hitting some litter mate type symptoms. I was crating and rotating, then my BF started taking Ruger on my kid weeks to give me a break (I have joint custody of my kids, we switch every Thursday..7 days on, 7 days off). Well, it became obvious Ruger was doing better as a 6 ft 1 calm dude's dog than he was with a 4'11 drill instructor (my kids are disabled and have ****-a-hyperactivity so rules and order are paramount round here)

I work from home a lot, and hit the road outside sales maybe 2 to 3 times a week. When I do hit the road, Valor comes with as long as it isn't a scorcher. He is welcome at some client's places too. It is rumored he will make partner at a large firm one day. 

My BF does not work from home, so a 2nd dog that is already mature and past a lot of b.s is the way to go. All 3 dogs have now spent time together and get along great. Ruger's confidence goes up with an older confident dog around too. She is known as the peacemaker at her kennel. I have a good feeling about it.

This will also enable my BF to participate at club. He usually sits on the sidelines and just letss Ruger be around people so he realizes groups of people do not mean impending doom  I feel like he was feeling left out even though he would never complain. We don't really mix our kids together, not doing the Brady Bunch thing...so I see my BF 2 weeks including the 2 weekends out of the month. The other 2 we are both alone with our kids. So it will be more fair to him if he has a dog that can participate at club, since our time is limited and I am sure he would rather we were doing it together rather than him just watching. More to talk about over the post training beers by the lake 

Keep your fingers crossed for us. This new to him girl deserves to be a man's only lady (she adores her handler now and is their "house dog" but it is still a busy working kennel, so..) and my BF deserves to enjoy club too since he faithfully hands out and watches me and Valor and works so hard on bettering Ruger. 

She is quite spry. 7 years old. She is about to go into heat here so she is a little raggy looking lol. She is done with her last heat like, now..and will be spayed in 2 months. Pickering her up October 5th to be super duper sure lol. Can't wait to train on a Saturday and take all 3 for hikes 

Her pedigree:
Bria Z Bytcianskej Doliny


----------

